# new labs after adding cytomel.........



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Any comments would be appreciated.......62 years old.Been on t4 replacement only for over 40 years. symptomatic always.....

Labs from July 17, 2017 on 125 Synthroid only

TSH 0.85 (.3 - 3.74)

FT4 1.06 (.76 - 1.46)

FT3 2.2 (2.3 - 4.2)

Labs from August 29, 2017 after 6 weeks on 5 mcg Cytomel

TSH 0.274 (.3 - 3.74)

FT4 0.1.05 (.76 - 1.46)

FT3 2.3 (2.3 - 4.2)

Labs on October 26, 2017 after 7 and one half weeks on 25 mcg Cytomel

TSH 0.007 (.3 - 3.74)

FT4 0.89 (.76 - 1.46)

FT3 2.9 (2.3 - 4.2)

TSH was basically gone.....No problem with the dosage increase. but, I feel so much better physically, and mentally. I am sleeping better than I have in a very long time!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW!

Hard to believe your lab results. I would have expected your FT-3 to be over the top of the range.

No need to look at TSH, focus on the FT-4 and FT-3 results.

To clarify... you lab how many hours after taking your levothyroxine and Cytomel?

You take those medications with 8oz of water

you do not take calcium, magnesium or iron supplements with your meds

What does your doctor have to say about your results?

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Julied1071 (Mar 31, 2017)

This was the question I'm having. 2 weeks and I see my new Endo. I'm hoping that cytomel might be added as I don't feel good. Yoy can see in my last tsh test my doctor lowered my synthroid, I don't feel good...  100mcg or 88 I feel the same. Or should I ask for nature thyroid that's both?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Julied1071 said:


> This was the question I'm having. 2 weeks and I see my new Endo. I'm hoping that cytomel might be added as I don't feel good. Yoy can see in my last tsh test my doctor lowered my synthroid, I don't feel good...  100mcg or 88 I feel the same. Or should I ask for nature thyroid that's both?


You should post this as a separate thread rather than hijack this thread.

If ti were me, I would ask for some lilothyronine (T3), 5 mcg to start split dose 6 hours apart. Chances are you will need to lower your T4 hormone slightly as FT-4 naturally goes up when adding T3 supplement.


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Lovlkin, I will see my doctor today. I am sure he will lower my Synthroid dosage. My labs were drawn 14 hours after my last dose of Cytomel. (split 25's) and 18 hours after the synthroid.

I am an old pro at taking thyroid meds 40 plus years of daily dosing. I beleive I am one of the few people that got, almost to the word, of what you suggested from my OLD family GP back in 1975 when I first got sick. also always on an empty stomach. Thanks for your reply. I will post what happens next.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Labs on October 26, 2017 after 7 and one half weeks on 25 mcg Cytomel
> 
> TSH 0.007 (.3 - 3.74)
> 
> ...


Your labs are still really hypo. When taking synthetic hormone replacement - your doctor should be dosing you on your FT-4 and FT-3 results , both of which are hypo still. Because your TSH has fallen - your body might be catching up to being hypo for so long and hopefully at your next lab your results will be higher on the FT-4 and FT-3, both of which should be approaching 3/4 of the ranges.


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for your encouragement Lovlkn.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Also, in case your doctor doesn't know, T3 meds naturally suppress TSH so that number isn't anything to be concerned about. Some doctors don't know this and freak out over TSH going low--I think the TSH suppression is actually mentioned in the drug information insert.


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Jennyv. I will certainly feel him on that issue.....If I feel better with what is going on now perhaps he will not freak out.

Also could someone comment on the t4 also going down? Is that also to be expected with the added cytomel? do I understand correctly that most people feel best when T4 and T3 are in the upper part of the normal range? How would I raise the T4? Or is this not a concern. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

FT-4 normally goes up with the addition of Cytomel so not sure why yours went down. Do you have any digestive issues?


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

I have had MANY strange issues in many directions over the years. Not sure what I could pinpoint as far as digestive. Was diagnosed with H pylori about 15 years ago, but treatment took care of those problems. I'm really thinking there is some underlying issue (pitiuatary?) or infection going on with me but.............??? I have alot of weird joint stuff, many bumps and lumps and odd swellings on and off. shooting ear pains that come and go, tendon and feet issues. i was never tested for thyroid antibodies until about a year and a half ago, they came back showing no problems. RA factor neg. also. no positve ANA's

I guess i am fine???


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

I spoke with the office today......doctor is not concerned about the lab results from last week. Oct. 26th, .Just retest in 8 weeks.

Labs from July 17, 2017 on 125 Synthroid only

TSH 0.85 (.3 - 3.74)

FT4 1.06 (.76 - 1.46)

FT3 2.2 (2.3 - 4.2)

Labs from August 29, 2017 after 6 weeks on 5 mcg Cytomel

TSH 0.274 (.3 - 3.74)

FT4 0.1.05 (.76 - 1.46) *****

FT3 2.3 (2.3 - 4.2)

Labs on October 26, 2017 *****after 7 and one half weeks on 25 mcg Cytomel

TSH 0.007 (.3 - 3.74)

FT4 0.89 (.76 - 1.46) ****

FT3 2.9 (2.3 - 4.2)

TSH was basically gone..... T4 has dropped lower than in any of my lab history from the past 6 years according to my patient records.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's great news!!!

Your doc probably realizes that your body is still in an adjustment phase.

Hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

thanks...hope we are on the right track!


----------

